# Rbp Missing Right Fin



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

hey i was looking at my rbp and i realized he is missing a fin. will it grow back?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

It depends on who much of the fin has been removed. Try and get a picture.


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

half of it, k i will try for a picture


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

usualy as long as there is some fin left it will grow back, its when the fin is gone with body damage that you have to worry about it not growing back.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Half a fin will regenerate just fine


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

late reply, but it did grow back.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

bcp0715 said:


> late reply, but it did grow back.


Fins do normally grow back. If its bit into the flesh part (as in adipose fin) not likely to grow back. This include past the hypural plate (caudal fin boney part that connects the tail fin).


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Ive seen my piranhas fins grow back from nubs once or two. sometimes they grow back different and have a nemo thing going on though


----------

